# Is this a pure breed Maltese?



## veralye (Oct 28, 2010)

hi, i was told by a shop that this is a Pure Breed Maltese but I have my doubts. I'm no expert but it looked different to me. He is 7 mos old and is pretty big. The photo is not very clear, but can anyone confirm for me if he is?


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

To me, he looks like a bichon mix.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Is he yours? Did you get him from a pet shop?

I agree with Amby. He looks like a Bichon mix to me. Maltese from puppy mills and backyard breeders often have Bichon in their background.

This is a good explanation:

Maltese Dog and Puppy Size/Weight...does it matter??


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*Max*

Hi:

This is Max my almost 5 month old baby boy. Loves to eat and enjoys it :w00t: !

This past Monday I asked the Vet why he is so [email protected] 5.5 already and she said that he is standard size. Not big or little. His legs are short but his thighs are huge. His mom is 5lbs :HistericalSmiley:super active. Max is sweet and has loving personality but he is a fattie :blush:


----------



## MarinaMalt (May 8, 2011)

Well to me it looks like a Coton de Tulear. They're from the same ''family'' as the Maltese though.


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

MarinaMalt said:


> Well to me it looks like a Coton de Tulear. They're from the same ''family'' as the Maltese though.


I agree. He's really cute though!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

This is a really old thread.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> This is a really old thread.


Marina must be scouting old threads :thumbsup: I do have to say though - she knows her dog breeds.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

MarinaMalt said:


> Well to me it looks like a Coton de Tulear. They're from the same ''family'' as the Maltese though.


That is interesting to know. 
I love learning about all the bichon family breeds.


----------



## doggy071111 (Jul 19, 2011)

I definietly agree, looks like a Bichon mix. Very cute doggie anyway


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Marina must be scouting old threads :thumbsup: I do have to say though - she knows her dog breeds.


That's perfectly ok to do---I like archived threads myself.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Yup, Marina is my go to girl for dog identification. That girl knows her dogs for sure!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

This dog was originally listed by a nearby shelter as a Maltese mix. Now he's been listed as adoptable ... as an Old English Sheepdog puppy. 

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Old English Sheepdog | Sacramento, CA | A376561


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

mss said:


> This dog was originally listed by a nearby shelter as a Maltese mix. Now he's been listed as adoptable ... as an Old English Sheepdog puppy.
> 
> Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Old English Sheepdog | Sacramento, CA | A376561


 SERIOUSLY? How can you miscalculate the diff in size between Samson and Goliath????? LOL!!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

MarinaMalt said:


> Well to me it looks like a Coton de Tulear. They're from the same ''family'' as the Maltese though.


I agree that he looks very much like a coton. You have to ask yourself what is the pricetag? Nobody is going to substitute a coton for a malt if they are only looking for the money. Cotons from comparable breeders still cost at least 25% more than a well bred malt. I know, because I have both. Many people have told me that my coton looks just like their Malt. But my malt is so much more delicate and refined, than my incredibly handsome, amazingly smart coton. I dearly love both breeds. All I am saying is that I can't imagine anyone would misrepresent a coton as a Malt...cause cotons cost more.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

The people I work for have a Coton and he is a big ole furry boy! He looks like he stuck his paw in an electrical socket! LOL But I agree he looks like a mix or just a big maltese. My Dixie would have been a big girl on the 8+ lb size. Her parents are double the size of Samson and Delilah are. But I know they are full Maltese.


----------



## thelordsbeauty (Jun 28, 2011)

The first thing i thought when i saw it, was Havanese.


----------

